# Roof Coating Application



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Linda

After chipping away for all those week-ends, it finally came for the time to wash it down and apply the ?Elasto whotsit?

Hosed it down with one of us using a very soft broom. Problem was that some of the stubborn sections began to lift purely from the hose which entailed more peeling back and gentle scubbing.

Let it dry off in the sun and then applied the first coat.

My question is this:

That was a week ago, should I wash it again before applying the second coat and do you think that I should have used the hose to lift much more of the "gunk"?

Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
We live under trees mate and the roof needs cleaning weekly :? :? My advice would be to wash it off again to get rid of anything that may have landed on it..... You don't want to seal in any rubbish after cleaning off all that loose flaky stuff. Can't wait to see piccies of the newly coated roof Ian, I bet it looks great and will last for years now.
I am guessing that you got most of the old stuff off, because if there was any loose bits left mate then the new coating will possibly start to flake as well   

See you soon

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I find it bizarre that rv's have this weird coating... what is it for and why don't they just build them like european ones with a roof that is maintainance free?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I was wondering that as well Shane. 

I can only assume its because the RVs are so big they need roofs to be in parts but then I thought they could weld them waterproof any way. The I thought maybe we should be doing it to the Europeans as well?

stew


----------

